# upfitter switches



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a question about the upfitter switches in my 2007 F-550. I am trying to hook up a Peterson mini-lightbar (quad flash strobes) light is mounted wires ran not working I wired it this way black wire to ground at the battery and red wire to the orange wire with light blue tracer on it. I flip Aux 4 on dash and NOTHING I have checked fuses and relays but am scratching my head on why they dont work. Any help would be greatly appreciated and THANK YOU in advance


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Did you have the key turned on?


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

yes truck was in the run posistion and even had it running. I tested the light straight to the battery and it works when I touch the wires to the posts, so my wiring is good and also when I flip up the switch in dash the little light in it lights up but the strobe does not (still confused)


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

What about the orange/blue wire did you put a test light on it to confirm power there?


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

also be sure you have the right orange/blue wire there is another one that has to do with PTO


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

yes just did it a little while ago and unfortunately no power there. I was talking to someone else and they were saying something about 4 other wires up and under the hood but I have not been able to go look for them yet and dont know what to do with if I do find them


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

The four wires under the hood are pass thru wires they are dead at either end.They are there to make it so you dont have to run wires thru the fire wall the are located near the other wires your working with under the dash.


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

do they have anything to do with the upfitters


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

the bundle of wires you need, there should be 2 that are about 16guage and 2 that are like 10 guage


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

they are just there for anything you want to run on them,thru the fire wall


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

that PTO wire should that have power to it because the wire I am using has no power to it also there are quite a few "open" ended wires under the dash but I think I only saw one orange with blue trace I am going to go check it if I can get it in the shop


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

Heres a PDF that might help

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/upfitter.pdf


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

ok I will check that out


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

never mind the other one this one is alot better,should give you any info you need

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q117.pdf


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

I assuming that the wire I hooked to should then go to the fuse block and then from there to the switch in dash. What is really confusing me is there is no power at the orange with blue tracer wire when I put a light tester to it


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

page 5 of the last PDF link shows the location and wires that you need,those four wires will have power when there switch is on and the key is on


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

You hooked to the wire that's tucked behind the fuse panel under the dash correct?

All 4 orange wires are taped off together to a wire loom.

Orange w/blue should be the Aux 4 10amp switch.

You can see all the Upfitter wires here:










If you are hooked to the correct wire, check the fuses for the upfitters.


----------



## mc1 (Mar 2, 2007)

i had the sameproblem with my truck CHECK THE FUSES i blew them trying to crimp all the connections . as you know its not fun working under there so much in the way anyways fuses is my guess


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

yes I am hooked to those wires and have checked all fuses still not working I geuss I need to replace relays???? My dealership has no idea on how they work big help they are


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

thsnkd for the help guys I figured it out. My buddy picked the wrong set of wires to hook to. Stangman35 you were correct he was hooked up to the PTO wires and not the upfitters. I figured it out with that PDF link you posted. Again thank you guys for your help


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

good now put a switch on the pto and put power to it to have a high idle option...


----------



## tilawn (Feb 27, 2008)

truck already idles up after sitting for a little while is that what you are talking about


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

No you can hook one of your switches to the orange pto wire and it will go to 1200 rpm 

or you can hook up a switch to the purple/light green wire (BCP) it will idle up to 1200rpm and will go up to 2400rpm depending on the battery charge

Both have to have parking brake set before it will idle up.

Mike


----------

